# Stupid question I know...



## leren44 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where do the G codes for quality measures go on the claims?


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Jun 14, 2012)

same place as any CPT code would go.


----------



## leren44 (Jun 14, 2012)

After each line of service or is it only necessary to list once on a claim?

Thanks!


----------



## Jacoder (Jun 15, 2012)

You only need it once on the claim. G codes are very similar to CPTs.


----------

